# DAE and Seapointer trading



## Monty (Jun 20, 2006)

Has anybody out in Tugland attempted Seapointer trading with DAE?  If so-
what type of trades?   Just curious


----------



## geekette (Jun 21, 2006)

DAE doesn't have "trading power" so whatever you see, you can book, regardless of what you deposit.


----------



## KHolleger (Jun 21, 2006)

Join DAE now, it's free.  When you see something you like, you can deposit.  With DAE, all resorts trade the same.  It's first come, first serve when exchanging, so the first person to request something gets it.  I have only used them once - for Fairfield Bonnet Creek, INSIDE DisneyWorld for Easter Week.  A good trade in my opinion.


----------



## Monty (Jun 26, 2006)

Great to hear.   I just joined a month ago. 

If the week is in my RCI but not deposited -what is the procedure?


----------



## BondGuy (Jul 5, 2006)

Assuming you have a Seapointer week that you have NOT deposited with RCI.

Call/email the resort and inform them of your intention to allocate your week to DAE -- optional but recommended as a courtesy

Call DAE to deposit the week or deposit on line

DAE will then call the resort to confirm the week is yours to use, that it has not been deposited with RCI or any other exchange company, that the MF/levy is paid up and there are no other reasons why a DAE client could not use your week.

Once this is confirmed to DAE's satisfaction, they accept your week and you have three years from the date of deposit to make and complete an exchange.


----------



## Skatduder (Jul 5, 2006)

I just used them on my SA exchange to New Orleans. 

They pulled a hat trick where RCI could not..


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 6, 2006)

Will DAE take my Silversands or Sudwala weeks?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 6, 2006)

Skatduder said:
			
		

> I just used them on my SA exchange to New Orleans.
> 
> They pulled a hat trick where RCI could not..



DAE is getting a lot of New Orleans deposits.  They took a more customer-friendly stance with New Orleans owners after the hurricane and it is paying off for them, apparently.


----------



## Diane (Jul 6, 2006)

Does anyone know whether DAE gets any good Tahoe deposits?  I see The Embassy on its list, which I have not been able to pull via RCI.

Thanks,

Diane


----------

